

Show HN : Re-Designed company website, Need feedback - DhruvKumarJha
http://www.emmyweb.com/

======
sidcool
If compared to the best websites out there, I can say it's average. It looks
like a crude remnant of Metro style app with Google style white space added.
The white top space seems bland. You can add a bluish hue to it. Also, a white
background to text makes it look selected and not so pretty. Not sure if I
particularly like the font either. You can also change the color schemes.
These were just my negative points, there are positives as well, but those
don't matter much. Good luck.

